# Solved: Excessive BSODs on Gaming Computer with Windows 8.1 Pro



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Recently, I have been having excessive BSODs on my computer.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzl1xKFULDLjenlISTFzR...
Here are some of the minidump files (Some of them were lost by running CCleaner).

I have tried checking my ram with memtest86+, but this came out with no errors. I checked that all of my drivers are up to date and that Windows Update is all updated, and I have completely wiped out my ssd and hdd drives in case they were just corrupted, but still nothing worked. There are many others things I have tried, but they have all left me with no answers.

This has been happening for many months now. It doesn't matter what I am doing on the computer, I could be playing games or just streaming the web, and it will just randomly crash. I have come to a dead end and have now come to the forums as my last chance. And all of the BSODs are never related to the same driver or .sys file. It has been happening more and more often as time goes on, and I would love it if someone could help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. Send me a copy and paste of this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

as you can see it is our (Tech Support Guy) system information

3. Go Windows folder , scroll to Minidump folder - open that
right click a dump file and hold mouse on send to - then click on compressed - send to desktop
On reply here click Go Advanced and Manage attachments and include the last two dump files in your reply please.

The reason I am asking for it to be done that way is that I do not open other links and even if I did I do not have a Google account.


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry about that! Here it is!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8133 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series, -1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114120 MB, Free - 82821 MB; D: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 487627 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, Z87-G45 GAMING (MS-7821)
Antivirus: Webroot SecureAnywhere, Updated and Enabled

View attachment minidumps (2).zip


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely no need to apologise
You were not to know

While I look at a mindump - providing you have the means to reinstall 
UNINSTALL WebRoot
https://community.webroot.com/t5/We...-uninstall-Webroot-from-Windows-8/td-p/150201

You MAY just find that your problems have disappeared

After uninstalling REBOOT and check that Windows Defender is enabled and updated and that Windows Firewall is running -

then test the computer

In the meantime I will analyse your dumps but that is NOT a few minutes job.

Webroot in common with other third party AV programs does cause problems on Windows 8/8.1 and what may be OK at onetime can them prove problematical after updates and other changes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

While I continue to look at your dump
On that motherboard
Z87-G45 GAMING (MS-7821) 


with the two 
4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.5V 512Meg x 64


am I misreading it are these two sticks both populating channel B
BLS4G3D1609DS1S00. 
ChannelB-DIMM1 



I am NOT suggesting it is the cause, but not running dual channel will not help matters


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have looked at three of the dumps - two are inconclusive
the third one - do you have a headset connected usb - Plantatronics

The driver for that could be the cause

EDIT
I have had another look at the dump that indicates the headset
I would definitely disconnect that and test
I have to go offline for an hour or so
will pick up when I return


----------



## 88tarot88 (Nov 30, 2014)

I would guess drivers what version are you using?
try the latest 14.11 beta 2 but before you do do a complete uninstall of all the amd software.


in my experience most of these are caused by the power switching used by amd and some drivers work better than others.


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

I definitely will try uninstalling it and seeing if it helps. And I am actually using the latest "stable" version 14.9. I'll try using the beta and see if that helps also. Thanks for helping me out guys!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NEVER install a BETA driver on your system
Go back to 14.7 if you are going down that road




I am keen to help but unless you are trying my suggestions - I will leave it with you.


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Alright. I honestly don't think it is my graphics driver, and I love that you are willing to help me in this situation and am willing to try any suggestions of yours.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would ask you to do as I suggested


1. The Plantatronics headset is involved in two of the dumps - disconnect and test - if still no good
2. Uninstall Webroot and test
3. If it still crashes we will explore further possibilities


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have uninstalled and disconnected the Plantronics driver, and have uninstalled Webroot. I will let you know if it crashes again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are best DOING it as I said 
ONE TEST at one time - otherwise you do NOT KNOW - which was the cause

However do not worry too much about that now it an easy mistake to make

I cannot just find the AMD statement on Beta drivers but here is the Nvidia statement and I can assure you that AMD is the same
http://forums.techguy.org/8942920-post2.html

Did you see my mention of that ram - I would not bother with it now , but is there any chance you have when testing but it back in single channel


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Should I install one of them again, and see what happens? Or should I keep it as it is right now?

I don't exactly understand what you are saying about the RAM. Can you explain?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would keep it running and test it now that you have done as is
If you do not get a crash use the headset again as that is the easy one
If you then get a crash you can be reasonably assured it is the headset
So then you can reinstall Webroot


HAVE you checked that WD is running and updated
HAVE you checked the Windows Firewall
On 8.1 if WD is not running you should see the warning in the notfications area


Re the RAM - is it a homebuild or a branded using the MSI board
and have you had the ram out of the slots
THERE are four slots - dual channel
As far as I can see from the dump both are in channel B
HOWEVER as I said not the cause of the crash




WOULD you like a dump analysis or are you familiar with them?


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am not familiar with this, so I would like a dump analysis. And just made sure that WD is running and is completely updated and that Windows Firewall is on.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Here is a small part of one of them

Also NO NEED NOW but if we have found the cause of the crash and before you leave me - whether that is tonight or when I return tomorrow

Please answer this


> Re the RAM - is it a homebuild or a branded using the MSI board
> and have you had the ram out of the slots
> THERE are four slots - dual channel
> As far as I can see from the dump both are in channel B
> HOWEVER as I said not the cause of the crash


The slots on that motherboard are numbered DIMM 1,2, 3 and 4 from the processor counting to the right
IF TWO sticks of ram are used as you have they should be in 2 and 4

HOWEVER as I said not a matter to concern yourself with now

HERE is a small part of one of the dumps

Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17415.amd64fre.winblue_r4.141028-1500
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0c014000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0c2ed250
Debug session time: Sun Nov 30 00:57:41.351 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:27.000
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)
An attempt was made to execute non-executable memory. The guilty driver
is on the stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8009a936020, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: 8000000216172863, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff8000df1c110, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xFC

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

TRAP_FRAME: fffff8000df1c110 -- (.trap 0xfffff8000df1c110)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8009a8b9810 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=ffffe0010c66e800
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8009a936020 rsp=fffff8000df1c2a8 rbp=fffff8000df1c3b0
r8=ffffe0010cf58a60 r9=ffffe0010c66ea90 r10=0000000000000000
r11=ffffe0010ccff7c0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na po nc
PLTGC+0x129020:
fffff800`9a936020 ee out dx,al
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff8000c1c2ce8 to fffff8000c1649a0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff800`0df1bec8 fffff800`0c1c2ce8 : 00000000`000000fc fffff800`9a936020 80000002`16172863 fffff800`0df1c110 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0df1bed0 fffff800`0c213b56 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`9962e681 ffffe001`0daf8f20 fffff800`0df1c060 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4de38
fffff800`0df1bf10 fffff800`0c1889cf : ffffe001`0cf58a60 fffff800`0df1bfc0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiRaisedIrqlFault+0x152
fffff800`0df1bf50 fffff800`0c16ec2f : 00000000`00000008 ffffe001`0cf58a60 00000000`00000200 fffff800`0c04b740 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x13b1f
fffff800`0df1c110 fffff800`9a936020 : fffff800`0c04cbea ffffe001`0cf58a60 fffff800`0df1c3b0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x12f
fffff800`0df1c2a8 fffff800`0c04cbea : ffffe001`0cf58a60 fffff800`0df1c3b0 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`0cf58f23 : PLTGC+0x129020
fffff800`0df1c2b0 fffff800`97b258fc : ffffe001`0b80b800 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 ffffe001`0b80b8e0 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x2ea
fffff800`0df1c3f0 fffff800`97b32364 : 00000000`ffffffff ffffe001`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffe001`00000002 : Wdf01000!FxRequest::CompleteInternal+0x23c
fffff800`0df1c4b0 fffff800`99444cd6 : ffffe001`0e488d30 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`0e488b90 ffffe001`0e488b90 : Wdf01000!imp_WdfRequestComplete+0x8c
fffff800`0df1c520 fffff800`994452ba : ffffe001`0d1e5e80 00000000`000000c0 ffffe001`0e488db0 ffffe001`0e488d30 : USBXHCI!Isoch_Transfer_CompleteCancelable+0x1d2
fffff800`0df1c580 fffff800`99445606 : ffffe001`0e488d30 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`0d1e5e80 00000000`00000003 : USBXHCI!Isoch_Stage_CompleteTD+0x16e
fffff800`0df1c600 fffff800`99437c4e : ffffe001`0b92c000 ffffe001`07c29050 fffff800`0df1c7f9 fffff800`9a6304a3 : USBXHCI!Isoch_ProcessTransferEventWithED1+0x252
fffff800`0df1c690 fffff800`99450567 : 00000000`00000004 fffff800`0df1c7d0 fffff800`0df1c7f9 fffff800`0df1c7b0 : USBXHCI!Endpoint_TransferEventHandler+0x4e
fffff800`0df1c700 fffff800`9943a042 : 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`0b936f50 ffffe001`0b857ed8 a5f5034e`1a07aea0 : USBXHCI!UsbDevice_TransferEventHandler+0x87
fffff800`0df1c760 fffff800`97bbdc81 : fffff800`0c317180 00000000`00000f44 00001ffe`f47a83e8 00000000`00400a02 : USBXHCI!Interrupter_WdfEvtInterruptDpc+0x456
fffff800`0df1c860 fffff800`0c0decd0 : fffff800`0c319f00 fffff800`0df1cb20 ffffe001`0b857c10 fffff800`0c31c5c0 : Wdf01000!FxInterruptcHandler+0xc1
fffff800`0df1c890 fffff800`0c0ddf87 : ffffe001`0ed47880 fffff800`0df1cb30 fffff800`0c317180 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0x1b0
fffff800`0df1c9e0 fffff800`0c1684ea : fffff800`0c317180 fffff800`0c317180 fffff800`0c370a00 ffffe001`0b5bc080 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd7
fffff800`0df1cc60 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0df1d000 fffff800`0df17000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
PLTGC+129020
fffff800`9a936020 ee out dx,al

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 5

SYMBOL_NAME: PLTGC+129020

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: PLTGC

IMAGE_NAME: PLTGC.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 5167c999

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xFC_PLTGC+129020

BUCKET_ID: X64_0xFC_PLTGC+129020


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

This is a homebuild (If I am understanding you correctly). And I do believe this has fixed the problem, but I will answer that tomorrow just to make sure there aren't anymore problems. If their aren't any, I would say this is solved. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going in about 30 minutes - that will be 0030 UK time
I am back about 1700 UK

If you have any questions post please and I will answer before I go
If I do not hear from you tonight I will pick up at 1700 any further details
If it does crash again send the dump please


We sent the last two together.
I am pleased if it is sorted
Re the BETA NEVER NEVER install BETA drivers without a full system image and a way of recovering it = it just may be the kiss of death


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

GONE - goodnight will pick up when I return


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I guess right after you left, I got another BSOD. Here is the dump file.

View attachment 113014-6968-01.zip


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
the cmd prompt must be headed
Administrator Command prompt

to do this on 8.1
the white microsoft symbol bottom left of desktop - right click and click cmd prompt run as admin

then type
sfc /scannow
and press enter

If it reports - all files in order no corruption found that is good
If it reports some errors could not be fixed
REBOOT and run it again rebooting after each TWICE more

If on the third run it reports errors go back to cmd prompt
after rebooting and run this

The spacing is critical so it is easier to copy and paste it

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

*If that reports health is restored*
REBOOT
and run
sfc /scannow
again

see what that now reports

I have NOW definitely gone so will pick up at 1700


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just set my RAM into Dual Mode and put them into DIMM 2, and 4. I am going to install the plantronics headset driver again, with hope that it is webroot, and not the headset driver.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do as I suggested in post 22 irrespective of how it is running - we need to ensure all system files are OK


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry I forgot to mention that. It said their were some corrupted files that it fixed. I don't know exactly what it said, but it said it fixed it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is important that the procedure is followed - but really no need to apologise
All I have to work with is what you tell me
Do you mean please that the 
sfc /scannow 
reported that 
OR do you mean that the sfc reported errors could not be fixed and the Deployment Imaging Servicing Component - reported it had fixed them

It could possibly be related to the crashes

Re post 23 it cannot be webroot - on the evidence available at the moment - can it? as you said you had uninstalled it and you still got a crash - reported on post 21 - which I am looking at now

I should have seen this before but I did not
CCleaner on Windows 8/8.1 as a maintenance tool - in default mode is a NO go. It has every possibility of damaging the file system and causing problems. The registry aspect of CCleaner is a complete NO GO.
Please do not be annoyed at me mentioning this - remembering of course that I have no knowledge of how or why your run CCleaner

I will post when I have rechecked the dump files


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this please
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd-catalyst-14.4-64bit-win8.1-win8-win7-whql-aug.exe

download and save that file it is a driver for your graphics

*ESTABLISH a restore point*
Then because you are going back to an earlier driver - go Control Panel Programs and features and uninstall the listed AMD driver - and if it is listed separately the AMD CCC

REBOOT the computer

Windows will load a reference driver for the graphics

Now install the driver you downloaded and saved.

The full instructions are here
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/GPU57RemoveOldGraphicsDrivers.aspx

and here
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/catalyst-windows-install.aspx


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, the sfc /scannow reported that. It said it left a report of it somewhere on my computer, but I can't remember where it said.

Shall I uninstall CCleaner from my computer? If so, are their any others like it that are safe?

I tried to install the driver from that link, it said, "DOWNLOAD NOT COMPLETE" when I clicked on it. If you could, can you attach the file and then I can just download it from here? *UPDATE:* Nevermind! I used your link, looked at what version you were trying to give me (14.4), found it on the "Previous Versions" tab, and am now downloading it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about that do not know why the link did not work


As to CCleaner it really is not needed on 8.1.
Neither are any other registry cleaners or system boosters - or indeed 3rd party defraggers.Because of the way Windows 8.1 file systems are managed by Windows - 3rd party defraggers can actually fragment the drive rather than defrag the drive


As to alternatives it very much depends on what you use CCleaner for


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

The 14.4 AMD graphics driver is now installed and working.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Great
Will wait to hear from you as to how that is and also re CCleaner as per my last


How are Windows updates configured - automatically download and install or download and you choose etc


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

It said some warnings occured during the installation. Should I be worried about that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What warnings in what installation
I presume you mean the driver
unless you know what warnings appeared it is little more than guesswork


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, it was when I installed the driver.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well as I said - it is little more than a guess if you did not see what the warning said
Not watching all messages during any installation is - of course the problem when something like this happens

HOWEVER did you follow the advice


> How-To Install AMD Catalyst™ Drivers In A Windows® 8 Based System​
> 
> 1.Close all opened applications including any live monitoring anti-virus, firewall, remote-access, or webcam software before attempting to install the AMD Catalyst Driver.


AND please do answer the query re Windows updates as it is a matter of some importance


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Woops! Didn't see the part about windows update. It is set to automatically update and install.

And no I did not, and I never read how to install things like most people. I should probably start reading those. Shall I reinstall and follow those steps?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would leave it for the time being and try it - as I said I have no way of knowing what that message was
I take it you did read the links, even although you missed that - and YOU DID uninstall before you installed - as I recommended

The first job NOW is to stop windows - Microsoft Updates from changing your drivers - they DO NOT always get it right

Go Control Panel Devices and Printers - right click the computer icon - click device installation settings
I am sure you will see that it is set for automatic installation of driver updates
THAT is not a good idea - it is OK for those people who have no knowledge - but for those like you - who know enough to find drivers when you need them it is a BAD idea - as Microsoft good as I think they are - do without doubt sometimes offer and install the wrong driver.

AND of course as it says on the AMD site - if all is OK - do not update your graphics driver simply to have the latest - the new versions are issued only to cover bugs found in the previous and usually those relate to a particular game or application.


> Here are some reasons to update an existing display driver:
> ◾Confirm compatibility and functionality with a newly installed graphics card
> ◾Support a newly installed software i.e.; 3D games, design/productivity applications, and plug-ins
> ◾Obtain bug fixes, new features, and performance improvements.​
> ...


Therefore in summary DO NOT allow Microsoft to update your drivers.


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

OK, so I set it to Never install driver software from Windows Update. Should I tick or untick the Automatically get the device app and info provided by your device manufacturer?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YES
To tidy matters up for tonight
Please answer now the question on post 37


> and YOU DID uninstall before you installed - as I recommended


for the 14.9 driver

AND the earlier point please re CCleaner - what do you use it for

Then I will be signing off and please let me know if you get another BSOD if so send dump

What stage are we at please with the Webroot and the headset


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes! I did uninstall and reboot before I installed this (14.4) driver. 

For CCleaner - I used that for just cleaning up (like Windows Disk Cleanup), and sometimes with registry.

For Webroot and the Headset - I reinstalled the driver for the Plantronics GameCom 780 headset, but haven't reinstalled Webroot. The driver for the headset it working just fine.

I will let you know if I have another BSOD that is related to these or something else. Should we mark this as solved? Or not yet?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would stay with Windows |defender for the time being
I would NOT use CCleaner and especially the registry - I can assure you that cleaning the registry - although there is really no such procedure - is dangerous on most OS but on Windows 8 and 8.1 it is more or less assured to cause problems - indeed the system files needing repair could well be caused by CCleaner


FAR too many people use CCleaner without even reading the guides and many never even establish a restore point first and even fewer think of ever backing up the registry before they make changes


NO do not mark it solved as yet - leave it two days or so and see how we go


HOPE it is OK now - good to have worked with you


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Alright. I'll just stick with the Windows Defender, and Windows Disk Cleanup. 

Is it alright if I had you as a friend on here? In case I ever need to message you if more problems come up in the future? It was great to work with you on this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes no problem and whilst all help must be in the forums - if you do post again at anytime after this is closed - you are welcome to send me a PM
Although there are other Trusted Advisors and members on this site - who stand way above me in their knowledge

WD together with a supporting scan from the FREE Malwarebytes will do you well
If you do install the FREE MBAM make sure YOU opt out of the FREE trial of the professional version it is an opt out rather than an opt in.

Here is the download
https://www.malwarebytes.org/products/

I think I am right in saying that you will find the system runs a little quicker with Defender rather than Webroot - that is not to criticise Webroot but I have heard of it causing a couple of problems on 8.1

Goodnight
Lets hope we have found the cause.


----------



## raginbacon57 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow. It has been a long time since I have been able to use my computer without a BSOD! I havent had one for the past couple days, and hopefully I won't have any in the future.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased leave it for a couple of more days and then if still OK
Mark the topic solved please by clicking the mark solved button


----------

